# Atlanta bike fitter for student on a budget



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Just like the title indicates, I'm looking for a good bike fitter in the Atlanta area. A friend of mine just purchased a used bike, but can't afford to spend a lot of money. Even a basic fitting would help. 

Suggestions?


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

Since you or your friend own the bike, do it on your own. Seat post and saddle adjustment work together. You want the saddle at highest point that allows you to drop your heal when your lock your knee with pedal at furthest position. As for saddle fore/aft, get a length of string 3-4 foot long (fishing line works great) and tie a weight (fishing weight, nut, washer, key,...) to one end. Sit in the saddle leaning against a wall for balance. With your pedals and feet level with the floor, drop the weighted line over your knee - it should plum or hang right over the center of the pedal. Check both pedals. Bar height is as low as is comfortable, which often gets lower over time/conditioning. Most roadies mount it as low as it goes.

Fine tune from there. You might need different size bars and stem. Cranks just are. I ride 170, 172.5 and 175 just fine. 170 is more comfortable. 172.5 is faster. 175 does climbs best. If you have to change part sizes, go directly to the shop (repair) section of the bike shop and ask if they have a size "x" you could swap out. Bring your own tools and do it on the spot. You'll make a new friend with lots of valuable bicycling intel.

And that is bike fitting on $0.00 budget.


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

I live on the coast about an hour north of Savannah, GA. I've sent her some good links and explained some basic fitting. Not sure how that will work out. 

Wish she lived closer. Then I could at least help with that.


----------

